
British Startup May Have Solved Urban EV Charging - sndean
https://jalopnik.com/this-british-startup-may-have-solved-urban-ev-charging-1843572897
======
clouddrover
Wireless charging is a nicer option for on-street charging in the longer term.
Install charging pads in the parking spaces, cars park over them and charge
up. No extra space taken, no cables to trip over.

Wireless charging standards are being developed now, mostly based on
WiTricity's technology:

[https://witricity.com/](https://witricity.com/)

